# traded M&P for a glock 26



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

extremely satisfied with this swap. my only (small) gripe is my middle finger gets a little squished under the trigger guard just a bit. anyone do custom glock work on here ? wondering if this is a project I can take on myself or if I should send it out somewhere. the stippling looks like nothing more then a specialled designed soldering iron. anyway im glad i bought the glock.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

what do you guys recommend for defensive ammo for the glock 26


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If your fingers feel cramped, start by trying a pinky rest magazine and see if that helps. I believe that some of the 'smiths who do grip reductions will also do a relief cut under the trigger guard, which may help you get a very slightly higher grip on the gun.

Some guys who are very handy can do their own reductions. However, in the immortal words of Dirty Harry, _"A man has got to know his limitations."_ I suck at stuff like that and would undoubtedly ruin a $500 pistol if I tried. You may be more skilled with tools than a girly-man like me, however.

Most any premium modern HP will work fine for defense. Gold Dot, Golden Saber, SXT, DPX, whatever. Pick one that works, is available, and that you can control. Then stop thinking about hardware and move on to the far more important aspects of armed self-defense: mindset, marksmanship, gunhandling and tactics.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

For defense, you can't go wrong with Corbon or Winchester Rangers JHP.

As for your middle finger getting squished against the trigger guard, just grab a sand paper and shape/mold it.

Great pic up! And don't forget to get a G17 33 round mag!:mrgreen:


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

unfortunately in my state we are limited to 10 round mags, I don't know if there are any loopholes around that. I bought some federal premium HP's with hydra-shok, and there are back spots on some of the slugs, is this normal or is this some kind of problem ? Im going to sign up for the pistol fundamentals class this week so I don't learn any improper habits.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rvl8 said:


> unfortunately in my state we are limited to 10 round mags.


Where are you getting that info about CT? I don't remember a full-cap ban when I lived there, aside from the federal one that expired. I don't see anything about it on the CT DPS web site.

From http://www.nssf.org/LL/stateAWB.cfm:

_CONNECTICUT
Conn. Gen. Stat. §53-202a et seq.
(Effective Date: October 1, 1993, Amended 2001)

"Assault Weapons" are defined at §53-202a of the Connecticut General Statutes. A current list of identified assault weapons can be found at the Connecticut Department of Public Safety's Website. 
Possession of assault weapons in Connecticut is restricted to law enforcement and to individuals who have a Certificate of Possession. No further Certificate of Possession will be issued by the state to an individual for assault weapons identified on the list unless the individual was out of state on military duty and unable to register by October 1, 1994, or received an assault weapon through bequest or intestate succession. Use of registered assault weapons is restricted to designated places.

Connecticut law does not limit the transfer or require the registration of assault weapons not on the list if such assault weapons were manufactured prior to September 13, 1994.

Firearms dealers may purchase assault weapons accompanied by a Certificate of Possession or purchase non-Certificate bearing assault weapons owned by individuals relocated to Connecticut less than 90 days, but can only sell the assault weapons to other dealers, law enforcement agencies or out of state.

*Magazine Capacity: NO prohibitions. *

More information concerning Connecticut's treatment of assault weapons can be found at the Department of Public Safety's Website._


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh, thanks Mike. I don't remember where I saw that, my glock 26 mags seem to hold 11 rounds each (plus another in the chamber) is that normal ?


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

We have no magazine restrictions here in CT


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys. can anyone reccomend a horizontal spare magazine holder ?

and the little black spots on the bullet slugs ? normal ?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rvl8 said:


> thanks guys. can anyone reccomend a horizontal spare magazine holder ?
> 
> and the little black spots on the bullet slugs ? normal ?


10 rounds is standard 26 capacity.

Galco makes a horizontal mag case: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3123&CatalogID=450.

I wouldn't sweat the little spots. Shoot up the ammo to make sure it works in the pistol, then buy new stuff for carry.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

very good. will do. I have a feeling they'll be just fine.


----------

